# Air ball by Harris



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Did anyone see that? i feel sorry for him..


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hehehe, but he was a big reason for our win.

Avery has us shooting so little amount of 3's, we forget how to do them


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin: Yup exactly! Great win mavs they just made my day!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Harris isnt a three point shooter I yelled NO when he shot it. If he works on his jump shot I see great things for his future.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Devin Harris last season: 46-138 3PT, 1253 minutes
Devin Harris this season: 5-22 3PT, 1410 minutes


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats a good thing because he cant shoot. I would rather him work on his Handle more.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Gotta love the mavs huh?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Cameron Crazy said:


> Gotta love the mavs huh?


Random but true


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Harris isnt a three point shooter I yelled NO when he shot it. If he works on his jump shot I see great things for his future.


Yah he is, he just hasn't shot the 3 ball consistently with the Mavs like he did with Wisconsin. As soon as he gets this many minutes in the regular season he'll find his stroke again.

Mavs fans, you have a dynasy in the making...

Harris was just as good as DWade in college, he just needed some playing time.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

apelman42 said:


> Yah he is, he just hasn't shot the 3 ball consistently with the Mavs like he did with Wisconsin. As soon as he gets this many minutes in the regular season he'll find his stroke again.
> 
> Mavs fans, you have a dynasy in the making...
> 
> Harris was just as good as DWade in college, he just needed some playing time.


Thanks for the props. We are *very* excited about the guns on this team. :banana:


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

LOL...

So noboby missed the airball....

Devin was the player of the game, and that airball didn't come back to haunt the mavs.... whew....


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Doesnt seem like anyone missed it..lol


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Eh. I thought it grazed the rim just a bit.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You could tell he didn't want to shoot it, but he was so wide open he couldn't pas it up. I guarantee you no one felt as bad as he did about that shot. He was covering his face with his jersey as he ran back to the other end of the court.


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

He did redeem himself afterwards....

No complaints here!

:cheers:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't want him to shoot a three ever again in this series. In the first half, he drove like a mofo, and got to the basket EVERY TIME, usually resulting in a layup for 2 points or an And-1. In the second half, he was relatively quiet. Let's change that.


----------

